# NuVet Supplement - Scam?



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've noticed several breeders of questionable reputation force people adopting pups to sign a contract saying they will feed their pup "NuVet" supplement on a daily basis, otherwise their health guarantee is "null and void" (not mentioning names here - but one of them also says their Vs are from "Hungry").

Here is some specific wording from a contract I found:

_"This guarantee will be null and void if Buyer does not supply the dog with NuVet Plus for Canines® on a daily basis. Buyer is required to use NuVet Labs ™ NuVet Plus for Canines® on a daily basis, during and after the guarantee period, failure to do so will make this guarantee null and void. NuVet Plus for Canines® may be ordered @ (800) 474-7044 order code # ------, make sure that you use the order code number when ordering, it allows us to track your purchase of vitamins."_

(Code removed to prevent purchases under the breeder.)

I'm guessing that these breeders get some kind of a kick-back from NuVet for requiring the supplements... : I've never heard of a reputable breeder requiring buyers to give their puppies a supplement (and using a signed contract to try and force it).

Thoughts?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is bull----, all right! It is so patently ridiculous that (hopefully) many potential buyers would see right through it. Just ridiculous.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

plenty of thoughts on it myself Ashley,,,,just to un-forum like to post them


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Msw - I contacted Nu Vet and still waiting for a reply - they are aware that some breeders (distributors) use their product as part of their health guarantee - yes the breeders get a kick back - filed a complaint with my states attorney general for consumer fraud - see were that goes - Nu Vet does not guarantee the health of your pet but knowing allows their breeder distributors to do so - for me - yes it is a scam - Nu Vet also provides a list of their product you buy under the breeders code # to the breeder - it is just a money maker for the manufacturer and breeder! PS to all forum members - check this out - if you feel it is a scam -report it to your states attorney general and the ICC - lets do something and not just bitch about it !


----------



## LOVEmypets (Sep 26, 2012)

Allow me to offer my 2 cents as I am a user of the product. Breeders might make $$, so what, the real question is does it work? I am familiar with the product and can tell you from experience that it really works. I thought my dog was on his last go around. He had severe kidney problems. Within a couple of days I could see an improvement after he started taking NuVet Plus. Over the next month it really helped him improve and he's had no big issues to speak of the in the last year or so. As far as I'm concerned it its helping, so he'll take it for the rest of his life.

I am sad to hear about the people feeling scammed by the NuVet product....its really a quality product from my experience and totally worth the $$$. It has extended the life of my pets and that's all you could ever ask for, right?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovemypets,

I think you have missed the point of this thread. The issue here is that a breeder should not force a new puppy owner to buy supplements which he, the breeder benifits from financially, on the threat that their health contract is null and void. Not whether the supplement is good or bad.

There is no harm in suggesting the supplement would be benifical but what they are doing is basically a form of blackmail.

I can't believe that any half intelligent person would buy a puppy with a stipulation like that attached to it. Surely they can see it for what it is.


----------

